# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bloed uit tepel

## Desii

hallo,

ik stond net onder de de douche.. en toen ik er onder weg kwam zag ik dat er bloed uit mijn tepel kwam. het heeft ongeveer een minuutje gebloed.. moet ik me nu ernstige zorgen maken? volgens mij heb ik geen knobbeltje.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Desi,

Vind het eerlijk gezegd een beetje eng. Als ik jou was zou ik voor de zekerheid ff een bezoek aan je huisarts brengen. Bloed uit de tepel is toch een raar iets, vindt ik. Een bezoek aan de huisarts lijkt me verstandig. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## chicka1958

Ja ik sluit me bij Deylana aan Desi, beter voor zoiets 1x teveel als te weinig naar de dokter, groetjes Chicka

----------


## katje45

Hallo Desii,

Er hoort zeker geen bloed uit je tepel te komen. Moet je zeker even mee naar de huisarts zoals mijn voorgangers ook al aangaven.

Sterkte!

----------


## Nikky278

Daar sluit ik me bij aan! Bloed uit je tepel lijkt me geen goed teken, dus als ik jou was zou ik inderdaad je huisarts even bellen...

Xx

----------

